# curado e7 vs core



## ks (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking at the specs on the Shimano website I do not see alot of differences between the Curado e7 and the Core. I would assume there is something more in the Core (bigger drag /better bearings) based on the price. Can someone give me a heads-up on the subject?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I've noticed with Shimano , alot of times there newer products perform as good or better than there older more pricey models , just me though ...


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

THe Core is Magnesium and also weighs about 1.6 Oz. less than the Curado E.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I always thought the core was made to be as light as possible. I don't know if it will be any good in saltwater.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

juanpescado said:


> I've noticed with Shimano , alot of times there newer products perform as good or better than there older more pricey models , just me though ...


Me Too


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Speckwrangler said:


> THe Core is Magnesium and also weighs about 1.6 Oz. less than the Curado E.


Yep!! Very nice to use for those marathon wades...


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Captain Kyle said:


> I always thought the core was made to be as light as possible. I don't know if it will be any good in saltwater.


 The core is fine in salt...you just need to be one of those that cleans up after every use....Its a good reel....I use one and really like it.....As far as i have heard the new E7 is not holding up to salt.....Hmmmm?


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*loving my Core*

i love my Core,but you MUST take 5 minutes and clean it after every use or you will have problems.ive seen guys use em and throw em in the garage and expect them to be as sweet as the day they bought em.whats the old saying?a ounce of medicine keeps the Doctor away ?

just my opinion


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Yep, I guess I'm a slow learner...... It took me a while to realize that high dollar reels (especially Magnesium) have to be treated like a fine shotgun and really cleaned and oiled after EVERY use.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The difference in weight is the big difference along with the Core being a 100 size reel and the Curado is a 200 size reel. The Core also uses an Aluminum main gear where the Curado uses Brass. Both reels are fine for use in saltwater and of course proper maintenance is needed.


----------

